# Ultra Quiet Air Compressor



## twstoerzinger (Nov 18, 2013)

My basement  shop is about 14' x 14'. I don't use much compressed air, just a little  for occasional gentle clearing of chips from holes, but mostly for the  power drawbar on the Bridgeport. I had been using a portable 3/4 HP  oil-less compressor that I have had for 30 years (it refuses to die).  The problem is that it is REALLY noisy. It only starts occasionally  with the light duty it has. Several times in recent weeks it decided to  roar to life just as I was touching off on the lathe or mill - and made  me jump big time. I decided it was a safety hazard and looked into more  quiet compressors (I was able to sell my wife on the safety hazard  thing.)

There is at least one manufacturer that uses refrigeration type (oiled)  compressors. They make no more noise than a refrigerator, but they cost  about as much as a new fridge. 

I found another outfit in California that markets a Chinese built "ultra  quite" compressor. The company is California Air Tools - I think they  also market under the GMC trade name. The one I bought is a 3/4 HP  portable with an aluminum tank. It weighs about 35 lb. Twin cylinder,  rubber mounts, 1.5 cfm @ 90psi. The manufacturer claims it is only 58 dB  of noise. I have no way to confirm this, but it is really quiet. Two  people can have a conversation right on top of it without having to use  raised voices - I think my bench grinder makes more noise. The  compressor cycles between 90 and 120 psi, so I can leave the power drawbar regulator set at 80 psi and always get the same torque. When the mill  or the lathe is running, I can hear when the compressor starts, but it  is strictly background noise and is not a shocker. Turns out Home Depot  is a dealer for this compressor - but you have to order it over the  internet and have it shipped to your home (free shipping). I think I  paid about $170 (on sale) + MN sales tax for it.  So far, I am very happy with it.  

If you need a smaller compressor with low noise - you may want to consider this one.




Terry S.


----------



## burnrider (Nov 18, 2013)

I had an attic space to put the noisy Campbell Hausfeld. Had to put some 6" air tires on it to damper the vibration. It's been there 20 yrs with an annual oil change and frequent tank draining. Didn't know there was such a thing as a quiet compressor.


----------



## rhost (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the CAT-10020 model and can attest that it's the quietest air compressor that I have ever owned. My only wish is that they would build a larger one.

http://www.californiaairtools.com/ultra-quiet-oil-free-air-compressors/cat-10020/


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 19, 2013)

I recently purchased a little 6 gal/1hp compressor from California air tools and love this thing. So quiet I put it under my hand work bench and it doesn't bother me at all. Well, the little 'psssssst' when it shuts off startles me sometimes because I forgot it was running.

These things are made for use in dental offices and I think the sound level spec is ~60db. My daughter talks louder than that...  

Bill


----------



## FanMan (Nov 19, 2013)

Some years back I removed the sealed compressor from an old window air conditioner, and added a pressure switch and an old disposable refrigerant tank.  Nearly silent, could go as high as 220 psi.  Low flow, of course, but sufficient for my needs at the time.


----------



## killswitch505 (Nov 24, 2013)

You'll surprised at how much quieter you can make a compressor if you just pipe the air intake outside I don't know if you can do that in your application or not


----------



## cazclocker (Nov 28, 2013)

Terry, thanks so much for that recommendation. I've been looking for a quieter shop compressor, and so far I've found one made by Arbe, marketed by Gesswein. You can see it *HERE*. They say it makes a sound level similar to a residential refrigerator. But at $795.00, I think I'll have to pass. The line of compressors you tipped us off to look like just the ticket for my shop! I think we all know how we guys get focused on our work - I've had my compressor decide to turn on right in the middle of a delicate operation before, and it's not pretty.
Thanks Terry!
...Doug


----------



## Spirit20 (Nov 30, 2013)

How about just building a box with Styrofoam insulation to make any of them quiet?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 30, 2013)

Spirit20 said:


> How about just building a box with Styrofoam insulation to make any of them quiet?



Depending on how you do it, it might work to some extent BUT I'd be concerned about air flow around the compressor and it over-heating.

-Ron


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 30, 2013)

FanMan said:


> Some years back I removed the sealed compressor from an old window air conditioner, and added a pressure switch and an old disposable refrigerant tank.  Nearly silent, could go as high as 220 psi.  Low flow, of course, but sufficient for my needs at the time.



WHOH!  That's a great idea!  No way!

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 1, 2013)

I got mine from a decommissioned Gast O2 pump, added the pressure switch, and a small two gallon tank.  I have a 5 gallon alternate, portable tank from an Auto parts store that I fill from it, hose to hose, using this doohickey:




The valve really makes it much easier to use, even though it already has quick connectors.

Bernie


----------



## cazclocker (Dec 2, 2013)

Spirit20 said:


> How about just building a box with Styrofoam insulation to make any of them quiet?



There are several reasons, but first on my list is the fact that it won't work. Styrofoam won't keep a noisy compressor (or anything, for that matter) quiet. What it will do is suppress some (and ONLY some) of the high frequency sounds put out by the compressor. It will do NOTHING to suppress the midrange or (especially) the lowrange sounds. It would be one thing if the sounds put out by a typical compressor was all one frequency - but most sound sources are comprised of a surprising number of sounds, all with their signature frequencies. That problem alone is enough to make me rule it out as a possibility. But the other issue is one Ron brought up - where's the exhaust gonna go? It will need to go somewhere, and when you cut a port to let it out you're right back where you started.
Sound attenuating is a completely separate issue from soundproofing. Soundproofing can ONLY be accomplished with a combination of two factors: dead air and limp mass. Several years ago I spent four years building my own soundproof recording studio at a cost of $22K. It wasn't perfect but it would contain 90dB at 50HZ. Any louder than that and there were problems in the family - the bedroom floor was 36" directly above the studio's ceiling! By the way, I can't tell you how many teenage rock musicians I've met who are convinced they can "soundproof" a garage space by lining it with eggcrates. The laws of physics were pretty much set in stone a little less than 14 billion years ago, and they haven't changed much since...except for one guy who changed water into wine, walked on water, and later was able to rise from the dead.

Seems to me if you need a quiet air compressor (and I do - that's why I was ecstatic to see the original post), then just buy a quiet air compressor. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!! )

...Doug


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, I just put this one - http://www.amazon.com/California-Ai...=8-5&keywords=california+air+tools+compressor on my Christmas "wish list" for the wife to see. :thumbzup:

We'll see if she gets the hint. :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## cazclocker (Dec 2, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Well, I just put this one - http://www.amazon.com/California-Ai...=8-5&keywords=california+air+tools+compressor on my Christmas "wish list" for the wife to see. :thumbzup:
> 
> We'll see if she gets the hint. :biggrin:
> 
> -Ron



Wow! That's a fun compressor! I hope the wifey gets the hint...)   It's a little large to get one of those Amazon drones to deliver it. Hmm, maybe they could get TWO drones to drop it off at your front porch...:think1:


----------



## george wilson (Dec 3, 2013)

We bought a California Air compressor for my wife's jewelry business. She only uses a toot of air to blow small parts clean. It is pretty quiet. Not as quiet as the Jun Air units we had been using. They are hard to hear coming on! But,they cost a fortune,and give very little air. They were fine for our intended use. The Jun Air units sound like a refrigerator running. They look just like the Gesswein unit shown above. May be the same,re badged. I found 2 used ones in a picture frame shop. We used them for years. The framing shop just used them to drive small nails in making picture frames.

Any conversation and you won't hear them running. Teeny little sewing machine sized motor embedded in their cast iron heads.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 3, 2013)

Do thay make one in 60 gal with 20 cfm at 90psi.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 3, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Do thay make one in 60 gal with 20 cfm at 90psi.



Kinda doubt it, but you can take a look for yourself:  www.californiaairtools.com


----------

